# Limnophila "Guinea Broad Leaf" emersed success?



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone had any luck growing this plant emersed? I'm 0 for 3 so far. Each time, it grows very well to start out and begins to produce the rounded emersed leaves, but then the whole plant just turns brown and dies. I thought maybe that the original submersed base growth was rotting, killing the new growth in the process, so this time I cut off the growing end, soaked them in a Superthrive solution, and replanted them...with the same end result.

I'm beginning to think that this plant is just not meant for growth out of the water.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If it wasn't able to grow out of water, it wouldn't be producing the rounded, emersed leaves. I believe it can, but it's probably not easy to convert. Have you tried increasing the humidity for a time? 

I once saw a stem that grew emersed leaves under water. Very strange.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

I've had three stems of the emersed growth underwater at the same time. At first I thought I had somehow gotten a small stem of Lindernia that was starting to grow but later found out that it was coming from the Limnophila. 

Unfortunately I cut the stems just before it broke the surface. It wasn't very elegant looking underwater so I chopped it. It had sprouted maybe a month or two after I had acquired the submerged stems. Perhaps putting a few submersed stems into a new tank(environment) will spur it to produce the emersed growth underwater. It grew as a separate plantlet off of a submersed stem. Had it's own root system that sent runners down into the AS and grew very quickly, close to half an inch a day. The stem was very thick and rigid. Haven't had anymore emerged growth since. 

I know of at least one other person that had experienced the emersed growth underwater.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

I also had a few stems with emerged leaves growing submerged in my tank. I did not give them a chance to break the surface to see how they would look like but the next time I will.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some photos of L.'guinea broadleaf'. They are fully emerged. No flowers yet. I allowed them to break the surface and are now about 2 inches above the water line.

In this photo, you can see the aquatic form leaves on the bottom of the photo.









Closer look of the plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Excellent. Do you think you could press some specimens for me when you get flowers and/or fruit? I make no guarantee, but I may be able to put a name on it. I've got a general idea but nothing more.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats a very different to the under water one. i bought it a while back and it melted on shipment. got a replacement and died again, got another replacement (super nice guy on aquabid) and one litle inch long piece made it...now i have three or four and is really pretty plant =P very delicate.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Excellent. Do you think you could press some specimens for me when you get flowers and/or fruit? I make no guarantee, but I may be able to put a name on it. I've got a general idea but nothing more.


Sure. No problem. It would be nice to call it by its real name.


----------

